# Kitten Foster Homes Desparately Needed In GTA



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Is there anyone who would be willing to give a temporary foster home????

There is an elderly lady who has trapped 3 feral cats on her property near Hamilton Ontario....These cats gave birth in the cages...they have been living outside...she's been feeding/watering etc. doing the best she can, but it's pretty grim.

Yesterday she dropped 1 family off at my home...they were in pretty rough shape....emaciated, dehydrated, crusted in excrement....eyes glued shut with purulent secretions etc. I didn't think they'd make it. I've been syringe feeding every 2 hours around the clock & they are finally showing some signs of improvement.

I am currently caring for 17 rescues, 3 permanent residents, an assortment of rescued rodents, birds & reptiles... oh yeah, I'm a single mother of 14 & 9 year old boys, so I'm a little overwrought LOL! 

Within the next week or 2...I will be taking approximately 10 - 15 kittens from a high kill shelter once they have completed the quarantine period.

My comrades in arms are similarily innundated....so if any of you in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area ) have ever entertained the notion of fostering or adopting...even for a very short term...please email me at [email protected] 

For the faint-hearted, this is a bonafide rescue! LOL


----------

